# ******** announcement



## rubster (Jul 26, 2011)

Last summer, I sat on a friends terrace with his wife. Later in the evening he started explaining that they were going to "enjoy the summer, go to France, drink loads of wine and then in the autumn start again for number 2"....... 

Just now, I checked ******** for something, and there is the pic of their new baby, born yesterday I think.......

They wanted to start trying to conceive in Autumn, so given the date that the little one was born the baby must have been conceived in...... Yup. Autumn. 

Wow. Just like that. No depression. No injections. No tears. No drugs. No near divorce. 

Dunno, there must be a point to all of this!

Answers on a postcard PLEASE!!!!!!!!!


----------



## K jade (Aug 11, 2013)

Have no answers I'm afraid but feel your frustration and anger. 
I cannot imagine being able to decide that I want a baby , and being able to wake up the next morning pregnant. Had i fallen into this category I would be a very different person to the one I am today. 

These people live a world away from our experience. 

The only consultation I have is that I know I will be 10 times the mother I would have been had I not struggled to conceive. 
Xx


----------



## DollyBlueBags (Aug 5, 2014)

Hiya 

Again I have no answers but I feel your pain and frustration. 

You just think you going to grow up, get married and have a baby dont you  

xxx


----------



## Haydan (Oct 12, 2013)

i feel your pain - ive had a few friends who like me said they wanted to start ttc once they were married - and it works!!! they get married then 3 months later i get told - 
"we're having a baby!" 
"congratulations    "
"we're so happy, we're 12 weeks gone so out of the danger zone!" 
"thats lovely news - right im off to inject...   "


----------



## Artypants (Jan 6, 2012)

Its sh1te isn't it, all of my friends and sister all conceived the first month they started trying, ALL OF THEM!!!!!!!!!!!!! Totally ridiculous if you ask me!

I finally have my daughter after 4 years of hell but it still hurts that everyone else seems to have it so easy and some people can actually plan what month to conceive in so that their children can be born in the right month to ensure they are in the best month for starting school!


----------



## Princessbubs (Jan 17, 2013)

I feel for you, I worked in an office and for 2 years, it was full of pregnant women, think about 10 women, I used to sit in their chairs thinking it word help! Ha! 5 ivfs then have a baby and rotten husband leaves. You will get there! They are in a different world and will never understand the pain of infertility and the strain it puts on you.xxxxxx


----------



## Maria00 (May 16, 2013)

I feel your pain   my best friend didn't want kids, but at 44 y-o changed her mind and got pregnat the first month.   I am 6 years younger than her, and 6 cycles of IVF later I am still childless.


----------



## Dory10 (Aug 6, 2013)

Yep it's pants!

There's always the ones who don't want children and then are suddenly pregnant and those that are able to time their pregnancies to fit in with events in the year or to plan it so their baby will be one of the oldest in the school year - A teacher colleague actually said she would only ttc between Jan and June as she didn't want a summer baby - I told her if she really wanted a baby it would make no difference when conception was they'd just be grateful to get pregnant!

Dory
xxx


----------



## rubster (Jul 26, 2011)

God thanks a mill girls you make me feel so normal!!!!!!!!!

Here's hoping life gets a bit easier for us all)))

J x x


----------



## Sunset (Sep 21, 2008)

How can something which seems so easy for others is totally impossible for me. Jealous.com


----------



## clahay (Apr 8, 2015)

Oh my word, your story is exactly the same as my cousin.  They went to France last August and beforehand she told me they would be trying on that holiday for number 2 due to timing.  It happened exactly as planned and their second daughter was born on Monday.  

My friend also said to me last year that she was going to start trying in November.  Guess what...first time!

I never resent my friends or family for having babies.  It is a truly wonderful thing.  I just feel sad for us all


----------



## Musicwife (Nov 20, 2014)

Arrggghh, why do I go on it?! Two more pregnancies announced today. One from a girl who got married exactly three months ago and it's a honeymoon baby. Plus two suggested pages from good old fab - one for pregnancy vitamins to keep me and my baby healthy and another for clearblue with a big positive on it! If only....


----------



## sandyman (Dec 2, 2014)

I think we all know to some degree how you feel - its so frustrating and makes me so angry, I sometimes feel like no one deserves to have a baby! I tend to pick holes in everyone ( like, 'well two years ago they said they didn't want a baby, so why do they deserve to have one straight away' ect) 
And then, I feel so guilty for even beginning to think like that. 
In truth, its not that we are upset that other people can have children, its we are devastated that we have so much trouble trying to conceive them, hopefully we all eventually will. 
Just take solace in knowing that when you do finally have that marvelous little bundle of joy, you will treasure it a thousand times more than someone that never experienced your pain. 

Just keep on smiling, sometimes that's all we can do

And know that you are not alone


----------



## Mrs Courage (Jun 6, 2015)

Yep it's crap, I know how you feel, I've been there, it's awful but it's something us ladies have to put in with during our difficult journey. Just remember you're not alone  .


----------



## kandykane (Nov 17, 2008)

If I see one more happy smiling family gurning at me from Fakebook or another cutesy pregnancy announcement God help me I'm going to throw my computer through the f***ing window!     Aaargh!!!!!


----------



## KnittyGritty (Apr 17, 2015)

I find those "if you love your son or daughter" statuses nauseating.   Even if an individual is not my friend I still get baby photos because a friend has liked them. I think my use of it has declined more and more to be honest and will cease during treatment as it only makes me feel worse!


----------

